
Bladderwort - camtarn
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Utricularia
======
camtarn
"All _Utricularia_ are carnivorous and capture small organisms by means of
bladder-like traps. ... [These] are recognized as one of the most
sophisticated structures in the plant kingdom."

